# Would you use this?



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.mangrovemania.com/fish.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

what size is that thing? looks kinda small and most of the information that's given is BS.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

8x8x3 wide!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

dont those mangrove plants need BW.

I would never dream of imprisoning a betta in ther


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I saw that and thought wow that is kinda cool then I saw how wide it was and Man how wrong is that


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Never.....It's way too small :evil:


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

fishfreaks said:


> Never.....It's way too small :evil:


i so agree! bettas, like many fish, are excellent jumpers as well -- aside from the size of the tank, lack of heat (i understand their reasoning wih regards to cooler temps and more oxygenbut they are tropical fish) and that bettas can be on the hardy side, the lack of cover will guarantee death by jumping. this is clearly a *for selfish people only* setup -- has no regard for the fish itself.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

of course!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I wonder how many people actually bought this to put their bettas in.
Even the little bowls that I saw yesterday at one LFS was tiny and the bettas were pretty gianormus looking.


----------

